# OBS recognized the audio from my capture card but I cant hear it (viewers from stream can hear the sound)



## gwapogi5 (Feb 8, 2021)

Hi sorry if what I am asking maybe basic.

Basically I bought an unbranded Capture card with good reviews.

the video and audio are working properly and OBS can detect it. However I do not know how to configure OBS such that I can hear the sound from the capture card. my capture card has no audio output of its own just a simple HDMI to USB

Setup:
Ryzen 5 3600x
16gb ram
RTX 2070 super
Unbranded HDMI capture card
Nintendo switch

I cant connect my audio directly to the switch because it will remove the sound from the HDMI output


----------



## koala (Feb 8, 2021)

If the capture card audio goes out to the stream, the capture card is working properly.
As default, OBS is just doing this: it sends the capture card audio to the OBS output - stream or recording. It doesn't output the audio to any Windows audio device.

There are 2 ways of getting its audio to the audio devices of your PC for monitoring purposes:

in OBS, in the properties of the capture card source, scroll down to the bottom. You find the "Audio Output mode" option. It's set to "Capture audio only", which means the audio is just being sent to the stream. If you change it to one of the "output desktop audio" options, OBS will instead output it to the default desktop audio mic device. You can also enter a specific device, if you activate "Use custom audio device"
the seconds way is in OBS->Edit->Advanced audio properties. Locate your capture card source in that list and change the "Audio Monitoring" setting from "Monitor off" to "Monitor and Output". "Monitor off" means OBS is outputting that audio to the stream only (your current situation), and "Monitor and output" will additionally output audio to the monitoring device. The monitoring device can be configured in Settings->Audio->Advanced->Monitoring device.
There is a small but important difference between both ways: the first will output audio to some recording device (mic), the second to some playback device (speakers/headphones). Choose accordingly. Make sure to not output to some device you're also capturing with OBS, or you will create an echo or a hollow sound.


----------



## johnathansmith1969 (Mar 11, 2022)

Playing with OBS and trying to get my sound going to zoom from OBS.. I have a question If its on Monitor loopback and my airpod gets the sound but it I put it on Monitor off (I get nothing in loopback or the airpod's) so if I put in on Monitor and Ouput I get everything.  so it looks like the output Is going NO WHERE!!
Can someone please help me understand on where output goes!


----------

